# What price for comfort?



## trash diver (Nov 16, 2011)

Most citizens today live a life detached from reality. My 86 yr old grandmother grew up in a farm house with no electricity or indoor plumbing.They had no'' disposable'' income,and if they could'nt afford something they '' made do or did without''. My point is,corporate america has created a religion of consumerism. If something was to happen and our system was to break down,people would flock to the almighty wal-marts and beg for forgiveness! All jokes aside,the skills needed to feed,clothe,and shelter oneself without the aid of our overly complex and self consuming economic system are all but lost. Technology can be a wonderful thing,but when it replaces our ingenuity and becomes our master,its time to rethink our society.


----------



## fateoficarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Have you seen END:CIV? I genuinely think capitalism and consumerism are going to become completely unsustainable, and we've got to figure out what we're going to do once it crashes


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 16, 2011)

agreed!......those skills...even ones as simple as how to keep your bread from getting moldy or disposing of your poop...are slowly falling out of existence....the worst thing is that alot of this information is available for the taking/veiwing on the internet...well what happens when they kick in martial law and hit the internet "killswitch"...and we(me too) will all be saying "fuck...what do we do now....there was so much info on permaculture and sustainable living out there...fuuuck!!!"............... you mentioned your grandmother, yeah up until the last 75 years or so , "indoor heat" was a woodstove or fireplace......most folks now wouldnt know how to tend to those things every year.....refridgeration too....blahhh l


----------



## Earth (Nov 16, 2011)

Agreed. What will happen is once unemployment hits say fifty percent there vwill be no more market for all the foriegn made goods which once were made here. There will only be rich, poor,and those off the radar. The choice is yours but I personally like the last one best. Good post...


----------



## L.C. (Nov 16, 2011)

Being truly self-sufficient is tough. I think people will manage. I think recycling will have a new meaning. I believe rural folk will fare the best. The problem will be that once the store shelves are empty, the populace will leave the cities and flood the boonies. I think the best thing to do is make sure you are prepared mentally and physically. I can't help but see a lot of people starving and dying if there is a breakdown of the system. I think that we need to worry about ourselves and not the rest of the world if that happens. I also believe that other countries and, or the military stepping in to help the masses. I think that the majority of people will be o.k., even if they are uncomfortable.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 18, 2011)

> agreed!......those skills...even ones as simple as how to keep your bread from getting moldy


how do you keep bread from going moldy? i missed that class. i will trade you my how to keep cheese from going moldy skills for your how to keep bread from molding skills


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 18, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> how do you keep bread from going moldy? i missed that class. i will trade you my how to keep cheese from going moldy skills for your how to keep bread from molding skills


you have to bury the bread in a bed of crushed bone meal and urinate on it......the old wives trick of putting it in a plastic bag works too


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn! I'm all out of urine, cause I gave all my spare to some squatter kids that were tryin to apply for a job they were gettin drug tested for  ......welll, i personally...honestly feel weird everytime i walk into a grocery store. That so many products are available to me from around the world, but I know little about them, or where they came from, how they are made, or let alone what is produced in my own land. ....but yea..i hear ya BP what happens when they shut off the BIG SWITCH


----------



## trash diver (Nov 19, 2011)

If you have a good set of teeth,you can make hard tack. It was issued has a bread ration by the U.S. Army up until world war 1. Its just flour,salt, and water. Hard has hell but if kept dry will last for years.


----------

